# I can't believe this



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

as I was pulling in the driveway to my hunting property. Call has been made to RAP


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Someone shot a turkey?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Thats one heck of a nose bleed.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

glnmiller said:


> Someone shot a turkey?


NO! That's transmission fluid. It's fresh to.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Did you follow the blood trail Freepop?


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Are those boot prints following it?


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I see some blood and miscellaneous tracks. From what I can see in the picture there may been an animal hit by a car.
What exactly is wrong?
Need some details of what was photographed.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Something's leaking.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm not questioning you in a negative way here but what is the offence. It's hard to tell from the picture. Was it a turkey shot like glnmiller asked? Looks like maybe turkey tracks.

Ed


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Doe in estrus took a leak


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Did you follow it.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Deer don't follow property lines when hit... How close is your neighbors' land?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Doe in heat?

That is very sad.....hope you get to the bottom of it quickly.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I seriously doubt it was a turkey involved as there were no tracks. There were plenty of deer tracks though. I followed till I got in the swamp and fell in. It probably bedded down and died. No blood in the direction the tracks came from, till it got to that spot. This is a driveway, not a road.
Yeah, I am quite sure a deer was leaking


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe your neighbor shoots powerbelts.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The neighbor doesn't gun hunt on his property, just bow. He gun hunts at another property. I stopped and talked to him as we are good friends, he didn't shoot a deer. The boots prints showed me who did it and I hope he gets to spend Christmas in jail.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The CO is on the way


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> The CO is on the way


Is it the same guy you were having problems with before?


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds iffy, but if something was done wrong I hope the person gets nailed. Good move to have it checked out in any circumstance. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Same guy.

It's gonna be a tuff sell to the prosecutor but the CO is on my side and is going to do everything he can. The CO went to see if he could find the guy, I provided him with his parent's address. The landlord has been trying to reach him and he won't answer his phone. 

All I want for Christmas is for him to be setting in the tank.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Was there a dead or injured deer found, or even a gutpile or drag marks where a deer expired.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

What a freaking douche of a tool! I know you hunt was wrecked by this guy and he was warned but look on the bright side. This dude is going to have a great christmas! 3 squares, a cot and hopefully a roomate nic-named "Tiny".


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I didn't find the deer and I believe it is alive with a leg hit. I tracked it several hundred yards to a swamp, fell through and gave up.

Craig, Tiny :lol::lol:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I think I'm on a roll today.:lol:


----------



## hunter67 (Apr 4, 2002)

If i pulled into my prop and seen that i woul be ticked. I hope they get him.
Some people dont understand how landowners have a lot of $$$ tied into thier prop, and dont want some yhoo to screw it up


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Same guy.
> 
> 
> All I want for Christmas is for him to be setting in the tank.


Wow... Here we go again..

Bet your kicking yourself for letting him skate a month ago.

Let this be lesson learned. Again.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't know the whole story here but, must be this guy's been tresspassing quite often. On the other hand, that's sure a lot of blood for one spot.

Hope you get it resolved. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fishyman (Dec 20, 2009)

camera's camera's camara's sounds like a few camera's is some strategic spots and you will be getting the last laugh:lol:


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I really do feel for you. After you gave him a huge break the first time. Now he gets caught doing it again. Unbelievable. With snow on the ground even.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> Wow... Here we go again..
> 
> Bet your kicking yourself for letting him skate a month ago.
> 
> Let this be lesson learned. Again.


Thats what I'm saying!!!! You let him off the hook and the idiot goes back for more. What a DB!!!! I hope they nail him.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

After the CO saw what was going on, did he feel there was a good chance of a ticket?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Tresspasser...2

FreePop........0


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Went north for the holiday, didn't hear anyhting until today. The neighbor called and said he saw them (CO) going down the road. This is a dead end road so it's fairly easy for him to see what is going on. The CO was gone for quite a while, more than a pull in and out. I got home about 4 hours later, didn't see the accused's car, don't know if anything transpired. Sent the CO an Email, to see if he contacted the prosecutor, accused or whomever.

Gideon, it could very well be 3-0 (3 as in years). I have other options on the table and may bail on this, or I may hang around long enough to convict him once or twice and move on. I'd hate to lose this but it's not my only basket


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

That might have came across wrong, There was no disrespect meant. It just seems as though you are so atonement, and sincere about this, but your fighting an up hill battle all by your self. The people that one would think should handle a problem of this nature don't seem to be showing much interest. I sincerely hope that you reach a favorable and just resolution to this predicament.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Gideon, I understand, unfortunatley you cannot convict based only on this second offence, I believe. The CO saw how difficult it was for me to catch him, given the circumstances, and is working with me. But he (the CO ) is IMO working dilligently and above and beyond to resolve this. He may even end up residing on this piece of property in the not to distant future


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Gideon, I understand, unfortunatley you cannot convict based only on this second offence, I believe. The CO saw how difficult it was for me to catch him, given the circumstances, and is working with me. But he (the CO ) is IMO working dilligently and above and beyond to resolve this. He may even end up residing on this piece of property in the not to distant future


 For the aggervation that this guy has caused you, I sincerely hope it ends well.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Alot of people feel that "those are our deer" and you stay on your part of town and shoot your deer

If you dont drop the hammer on these asshats they will breed more poachers


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I helps to have a good group to vent to here, as most of us have been in the same boat. 
Unfortunately as this world gets more populated, there are more and more people that think they have a right to take from us, whatever they want.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

People thinking they have a right to take from us, Hmmm, where have I heard that before. Oh yeah, OBAMA and his democratic regime.
Sorry Freepop, couldn't resist but I really do wish the best for you catching these low lifes. There is nothing more frustrating for a landowner.


----------

